# footballers



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

How come the majority of footballers have good muscle when they are constantly doing serious amounts of cardio. Not all but most have pretty good size which they have obviously built while progressing through their career, yet their main form of exercise in training is doing ****loads of sprints/drills and jogging, let alone how much they run in a match. I think if i did all that running alongside my weights i would have very little muscle to show. Just wondering if anyone knows how they can build muscle and keep themselves in such good shape without losing gains through masses of strenuous cardio? which done frequently is usually what prevents us from making progress.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

they dont, low bodyfat makes footballers and everyone else with low bodyfat seem they are built...rafeal nadal looks like a tank at times, but his arms are only 14inches...someone said on here that bodybuilding is an illusion, and thats made more sense to me that anything


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

You need to watch the dispatches documentary about steroids in football!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I've said the same thing to my mate who says "that guys massive", "this guys a monster" blah blah blah when watching footbal. Even the big ones have really small arms, just good definition. Don't suppose lugging big upper body mass would benefit them though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> they dont, low bodyfat makes footballers and everyone else with low bodyfat seem they are built...rafeal nadal looks like a tank at times, but his arms are only 14inches...someone said on here that bodybuilding is an illusion, and thats made more sense to me that anything


This...^^^^^^


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

dont matter they are pansies, most only weigh about 10/11 stone


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

they have to be fit and agile with great physiques to be able to dive around the pitch for 90 f**king minutes & get paid 100k for it!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Wonder who has the biggest arms in football?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

There are some players with good physiques. They usually have pretty muscular legs too. Drogba, Essien, Richards and Samba spring to mind. They are elite athletes after all. I remember reading ex Fulham player Bouba Diop had a 140 bench as well.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It's also why any footballer over 12 stone gets ribbed as being a fat knacker, because generally they're all very lean but not "big" except a few centre halves and most keepers.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

in general they are not.

saying that, there is always an exception......

strongest guy on fifa 12 - plays for northampton - akinfenwa



bet defenders 5hit themselves!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

have you seen size of Ronaldo's quads, guys a beast i think he weights 14 stone. Also Roberto Carlos's quads fkin massive cnut


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Agbonlahor was one player who was refereed to as a bit of a beast by fans/commentators. He's lost a bit of weight recently as it was supposedly effecting his speed.

But even so he's not exactly big (in fact some would call him skinny), just well conditioned:



They also don't do a lot of slow plodding runs like they used to do, and incorporate a lot of polymetric workouts.

Besides, lots of cardio doesn't stop you getting big, just means you have to eat more. Look at Olympic rowers, they're not small lads and are some of the fittest men on the planet IMO.

On a side note, Stephen Warnocks legs have always impressed me... again not massive, but they don't really match his skinny upperbody:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Go on wiki and look at the list of football doping offences.

Footballers using deca........whyyyyyyy?

Plenty of doping in football, as with any sport nower days, as it's such a lucrative sport. Trust me you'd be amazed.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

have you seen size of Ronaldo's quads, guys a beast i think he weights 14 stone. Also Roberto Carlos's quads fkin massive cnut


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Ade Akinbyi bulked up when injured. Later admitted he had too much beef which hampered him on the pitch.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think, as already pointed out, for footballers the fact simply that they aren't fat gives them a muscular shape. The players who look especially big tend to be simply because of their bone struture and natural shape rather than a large amount of muscle.

That said though, cardio doesn't limit muscle mass to quite the same degree as many people think it does - heavyweight boxers, wrestlers, rugby and american football players all perform a similar amoutn of cardio to a pro footballer and many of those guys have unpolished muscular size that most guys who aspire to bodybuild would be happy with. True in many cases that steroids might be involved, but due to testing far less so than in bodybuilding yet these guys manage considerable size anyway due to sensible diet and training.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> There are some players with good physiques. They usually have pretty muscular legs too. Drogba, Essien, Richards and Samba spring to mind. They are elite athletes after all. I remember reading ex Fulham player Bouba Diop had a 140 bench as well.
> 
> View attachment 81224


most of the black dudes in football are massive, Ledley King, Yakubu, Mica Richards


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Footballers tend to do a lot of explosive work. Yes they need the stamina to complete 90 minutes but a lot is short/sharp drills.

Think of a sprinters physique compared to a long distance runner.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

soob the dug said:


> most of the black dudes in football are massive, Ledley King, Yakubu, Mica Richards


Shaun Wright-Phillips :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Shaun Wright-Phillips :whistling:


Fabian Delph and Delfounso are skinny cnuts lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Fabian Delph and Delfounso are skinny cnuts lol


...fellow Villa fan by any chance :beer:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

2004mark said:


> ...fellow Villa fan by any chance :beer:


haha yes mate, although have lost complete interest since mcminge took charge


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> haha yes mate, although have lost complete interest since mcminge took charge


tbh I'm not a Mcleash hater, but yeah, been a pretty depressing this season. Monday especial... got soaked walking there, sat in a 3/4 full stadium just to watch the reserves lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Drogba weighs about 13st, there's no way Ronaldo weighs 14.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

2004mark said:


> tbh I'm not a Mcleash hater, but yeah, been a pretty depressing this season. Monday especial... got soaked walking there, sat in a 3/4 full stadium just to watch the reserves lol


I dont hate him tbh but he got the nosers relagated twice, the fans didnt want him but yet he's still in charge, plays for a draw most games and negative tactics at home.

Dont mind him giving the kids a chance cos we have some quality kids, hope he gets sacked end of season but i cant see it. Losing patience with Lerner and Faulkner also both dont seem to have a clue.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dux said:


> Drogba weighs about 13st, there's no way Ronaldo weighs 14.


Going on what i heard a commentator say during 1 of the madrid matches


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

But Cant the same be said about rugby players? And there huge compaired to footballers


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Football players big? Don't make me laugh.

I built the houses that 6 Leicester City players lived in back in the 90's when i was in my late teens and i made them all look skinny whippets with my lean 15 1/2st frame. This isn;t a dig,they simply are not meant to be large.

Not long later after leaving the site,I worked on the doors and Sunday nights a few of them would come to the club for the night and they were always sound and not big headed unlike what the media portrays some of todays players.


----------

